# The Emperor



## colonel gator (Feb 9, 2008)

shok:ive heard a rumor that there will be the emporer and the primarchs relesed as display peices.ill keep u posted.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Normally i would be massively skeptical, but the popularity of the Heresy series has made me come around to the idea that GW or FW might do this. What is your source?


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Sounds cool and it may make GW some money, so they might go ahead with it...fingers crossed.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

All that matters is that they release Lorgar. Nice!

-Dirge


----------



## apd9122 (Jan 27, 2008)

It would be cool to use them w/ Master stats, or if FW came out with something in a pre-heresy army. But just to have them pimped up and "observing" the battle would be sweet.


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm guessing they would be some what equivalent to a c'tan. less T and S. i would buy them just for collecting.


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

I would buy them just to paint, but sadly i cant believe this as this seems just too much for GW.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I would buy them as a mascot and to paint... I think out of the primarchs I would choose Corax as the pale face and dark armour would be kick ass.


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

Hell Ya! But now i'm getting a little too excited.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

I once made rules for the Emperor and for Roboute Guilleman. doubt I'd be able to use them though.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i could see them releasing models, but just models. not stats.

i do hope this is true actually, the models would be awesome.


----------



## forgotten hero (Nov 23, 2007)

Cool, Apoc battles will be even more awesome with emperors taking part.. 

-Rob


----------



## Estragon (Feb 25, 2008)

Dear lord, can you imagine the carnage Angron could throw your way? He'd make Kharn look like a girl guide. I presume that the primarchs would be pre-heresy, although I'd dearly love to own a mortarion...they'd have a job making him look as good as scibor and others though (coolminiornot.com). Not so much mascot as Mighty Overlord!


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Isnt the Emporers picture already in the 4th Edition rulebook?


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

yea ther is him and Hours


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that if they are going to do it, they should make the the larger scale Forge world display models.

It would be good to get the emperors and horus to paint.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

My understanding is that this will be a forgeworld project, display pieces, not useable characters.


----------



## colonel gator (Feb 9, 2008)

yes if you search horus heresy on google images and look for a bit theres a guy who made a diorama with horus and the emperer.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

It was a mike mcvey classic. I saw it in the flesh when i met the dude years back. stand up guy.


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

I already have sculpted models from another "vendor" of Emporer, Horus, Sanguin, Moratorian, and Magnus. If GW were to release their own, i'd get em.


----------



## mydogbitfulgrim (Feb 25, 2008)

il believe it when i see it :so_happy:


----------

